
What’s Your State Good At? - davidedicillo
http://1bog.org/blog/whats-your-state-good-at/
======
bfung
and oddly, there's a smiley face denoting Good/Bad/Neutral Energy policies???

So to have good energy policies, drink lots of beer, participate in a gang,
drive real fast, be rich, pack a lot of people in a small area, and reuse
public buildings...</sarcasm>

